# new super gaming rig



## sunnythefat (Mar 26, 2011)

hi guys iam new here. and this is my first post. i want to build a super gaming rig. i have a budget of 1.1 lakhs. iam from amritsar and i wanna know if there are any good pc shops here.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:gaming and full hd movies

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:1.1 lakhs

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:yes

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:win 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1 tb

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:will be using my full hd samsung lcd

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:by assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:in 2 weeks

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:abt 2 years

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:monitor

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:amritsar

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: nothing

thanks in advance.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i7 2600k | 16200
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N580GTX|27000
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB | 7200
*HDD*
| Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB | 4700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| Corsair HX850 | 9200
*Case*
| Coolermaster HAF X | 11500
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
| Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
| SteelSeries Fanatic | 1200
*UPS*
| Numeric 1KVA |4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech X-506 |5500
|
* Total*
|108200


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

gaurav he has 1.1 lakh budget. put a 60gb ssd. 40 will get filled up easily. corsair force 60gb is 7.2k. now you can also put a corsair AX850. and a WDC 1TB black.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> gaurav he has 1.1 lakh budget. put a 60gb ssd. 40 will get filled up easily. corsair force 60gb is 7.2k. now you can also put a corsair AX850. and a WDC 1TB black.



ok...editing...


----------



## arko1983 (Mar 26, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...


get a corsair 1000hx---14500(will be great if u add another gfx later & future proof)
remove the ssd get more ram atleast 6 gb total
get coolermaster atcs 840 -14500(i have this case and its really dust free with all the filters+ all aluminium)
remove the sound card get a costlier motherboard.
In my opinion(i may be wrong) ssd are not that gr8 for gaming and a costlier board have good inbuilt sound card.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

arko1983 said:


> get a corsair 1000hx---14500(will be great if u add another gfx later & future proof)
> remove the ssd get more ram atleast 6 gb total
> get coolermaster atcs 840 -14500(i have this case and its really dust free with all the filters+ all aluminium)
> remove the sound card get a costlier motherboard.
> In my opinion(i may be wrong) ssd are not that gr8 for gaming and a costlier board have good inbuilt sound card.



sound card already removed....the only costlier asus mobo is p8p67 deluxe @16k...
haf x is brilliant also...

ssd is gr8 for everything including gaming, transfer data, boot, etc...

what is he gonna do with 6gb ram???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



just perfect. put corsair AX850 for 10k.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> just perfect. put corsair AX850 for 10k.



Done. Thnx for the guide and guiding. 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i7 2600k | 16200
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N580GTX|27000
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB | 7200
*HDD*
| Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB | 4700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| Corsair AX850 | 10000
*Case*
| Coolermaster HAF X | 11500
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
| Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
| SteelSeries 4HD | 1500
*UPS*
| Numeric 1KVA |4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech X-506 |5500
|
* Total*
|109200


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

gaurav brilliant. you are welcome


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 26, 2011)

One of the finest configs.
Well done Gaurav and well guided Jassy..


----------



## jsjs (Mar 26, 2011)

@saswat23
your siggy ??
Only 500tb hdd, i hav 120 petabytes ssd and a 80" 3d display


----------



## arko1983 (Mar 26, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> sound card already removed....the only costlier asus mobo is p8p67 deluxe @16k...
> haf x is brilliant also...
> 
> ssd is gr8 for everything including gaming, transfer data, boot, etc...
> ...



ssd is for fast boot and less load time which actually helps very less in gaming.cant keep more than 5-6 games in the drive also so pointless unless atleast 256 gb or more.

i7 is for multasking so more ram is better ie gaming as well as running other progs sumultaneously( data transfer,other game installs etc)


----------



## sparx (Mar 27, 2011)

Why not go for RAID 0 config, better than getting a SSD with mere 60 GB space. Fast and cheap. SSDs are good for reducing OS load time, but pointless in gaming currently due to low storage space, you can store max 5-6 games.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ +1


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 27, 2011)

arko1983 said:


> ssd is for fast boot and less load time which actually helps very less in gaming.cant keep more than 5-6 games in the drive also so pointless unless atleast 256 gb or more.
> 
> i7 is for multasking so more ram is better ie gaming as well as running other progs sumultaneously( data transfer,other game installs etc)



yes he can go for a RAID 0 too as sparx mentioned. 

4gb  sufficient.


----------



## sparx (Mar 27, 2011)

Or RAID 3. I got to know that comparatively RAID 3 has much more stable performance compared to RAID 0. Transfer rate 3 times the transfer rate of a single hard disk in the array. But access times are reduced. So accesing small dispersed data will be very less. But any ways its good for multimedia and gaming rigs. The hard disks should be exactly similar for these setups.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 27, 2011)

After considering all the suggestions given by some wonderful members here, *sunnythefat*'s rig is ready. I think he's gonna have an awesome time with this mean-machine. 

Jas, do you think it's possible to put this in the _*PC-Buying Guide for 110k Gaming Rig*_?



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i7 2600k | 16200
*Motherboard*
| Asus P8P67 Pro | 11500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
| MSI N580GTX |27000
*HDD(Boot+Gaming)*
| Western Digital Velociraptor 300GB (RAID0)| 8000
*HDD(For the rest)*
| Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB | 4700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| Corsair AX850 | 10000
*Case*
| Coolermaster HAF X | 11500
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
| Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
| SteelSeries 4HD | 1500
*UPS*
| Numeric 1KVA |4000
*Speakers*
| Logitech X-506 |5500
|
* Total*
|110000


----------



## sunnythefat (Mar 27, 2011)

sorry for the late reply guys and thanks guys for your valuable replies. okay do i actually need such a costly mouse pad. and btw for the time being i can use my old 2.1 speakers so that i can invest in other products. is there any shop in amritsar which can provide these goods.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 27, 2011)

sunnythefat said:


> is there any shop in amritsar which can provide these goods.



ask jaskanwar...


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 27, 2011)

ok, i have just one thing to add. Razer Imperator is not a very durable mouse. Under normal usage of about 2 hours daily, the left click button fails after a year or so. Avoid it. Get a g500 or a xai or something.

and for a mouse pad, you could use the steelseries s&s solo, its 1.1k at smc and larger than 4hd.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 27, 2011)

sunnythefat said:


> btw for the time being i can use my old 2.1 speakers so that i can invest in other products



Good idea... 
Get a good 5.1 later...


----------



## sunnythefat (Mar 27, 2011)

so by saving money in speakers i can go for another 4 GB of RAM. what say guys?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 27, 2011)

sunnythefat, are you interested in Multi GPU setup like Crossfire or SLI?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2011)

^^i thing 2*560 or 2*6950 will do the trick


----------



## d3p (Mar 28, 2011)

@ Piyush: Getting a single 580 is more better than getting 2 x 560 ti or 6950, coz they performs a little better, but blocks the PCI Slots for further demands.

@Jas: 

IMO Glacialtech 950w is far more cheaper than Corsair HX850 or AX 850, even CM Silent Pro M 1000 cost near 9.5k. I know corsair are reliable, but availability & pricings in local market is big headache.

Moreover all the above PSU's are Silver Certified. So make more sense to go with Glacialtech or CM Silent Pro M.


----------



## sunnythefat (Mar 28, 2011)

can you give me the price of cm silent pro or the glacialtech.And yes i know gtx 580 is more future proof and it will be produce less heat and consume less power. And BTW how much does the 800d cost.


----------



## d3p (Mar 28, 2011)

Corsair Silent Pro M1000w - 10.5k [SMC : Cooler Master Silent Pro M 1000W.]

Glacialtech 950w - 7.9k [SMC : Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA (950 Watts PSU)]

Corsair 800D : approx 16k [Contact S_V for more info *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/s_v.html].

Note: Local Street Prices are less especially CM.


----------



## sunnythefat (Mar 29, 2011)

i some where read that 800d was available for 12k so i was thinking of getting it. apart from this cant i get another 4gb of ram instead of speakers. yes the site was compareindia.com

hey guys you didn't suggested me a CPU cooler. should i go and over-clock the cpu with with the stock cooler.


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2011)

Edited from Gaurav's Config.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i7 2600k | 16200
*Motherboard*
| Asus P8P67 Pro | 11500
*CPU Cooler*
|Thermalright Venomous X |3600
*FAN*
|Thermalright X Silent 140 * 2 | 1500
*RAM*
| Corsair XMS3 2X4GB 1600C9 | 5000 
*Graphic Card*
| MSI N580GTX Twin frozer II OC|27000
*HDD*
| Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB *2 | 9400
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 800
*PSU*
| CM Silent Pro M1000 | 9000
*Case*
| Coolermaster HAF X | 11500
*Mouse*
| Razer Deathadder | 3000
*Keyboard*
| Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
| SteelSeries 4HD | 1500
*UPS*
| Numeric 1KVA| 4000
*Surge Protector*
| Belkin 8 Out Gold Surge Protector| 1300


 | |
|
*Total*
|108300
*WD Velociraptor 300GB Raid 0 - 8k* : Where its available at that price ???

Link: **www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4471756&CatId=2457* - 200$ approx INR 9000 

I don't think Velociraptor will add a value over here after wasting money behind it. 

IMO better get another WD Caviar Black 1TB & go with RAID 0.

A surge protector is highly required for such a high end config, instead of crying later.

Save money instead of buying Velociraptors & go with a Better Computer table or Furniture.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @ Piyush: Getting a single 580 is more better than getting 2 x 560 ti or 6950, coz they performs a little better, but blocks the PCI Slots for further demands.
> 
> @Jas:
> 
> ...



corsair ax850 is still better than all other you mentioned. 
and it can easily handle 580 sli.


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2011)

^^yep agree...


----------



## sunnythefat (Mar 29, 2011)

ok should i finalize my rig. jas you still didn't answer my question. where can i get these stuff in amritsar?
	Intel Core i7 2600k 	16200
	Asus P8P67 Pro 	11500
	Thermalright Venomous X 	3600
	Thermalright X Silent 140 * 2 	1500
	Corsair XMS3 2X4GB 1600C9 	5000 
	MSI N580GTX Twin frozer II OC	27000
	Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB *2 	9400
 	LG 22X SATA DVD 	800
	CM Silent Pro M1000 	9000
	Coolermaster HAF X 	11500
	Razer Deathadder 	3000
	Logitech G110 	3000 
	SteelSeries 4HD 	1500
	Numeric 1KVA	4000
	Belkin 8 Out Gold Surge Protector	 1300

 	Total	108300


----------



## murali1003 (Mar 29, 2011)

I suggest go for raid 0 with 3 or 4 small hard disks like 500gb If u consider data safety and you don't mind space wastage and write speed go with raid 1(read speed will be multiplied my number of hard disks) if u think of 4 hard disk go 4 raid 5.

Thought: Consider 4 250 gb hard disk in raid 0 their performance will b greater than some top ssd only problem is access time.


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2011)

@Murali: Its a nice idea of getting smaller size HDD & go with RAID, but IMO its a complete wastage of Money in today's date.

320Gb is 1.5k, 500GB is 1.8k & 1TB is just 2.5k.

Check the reviews of WD Caviar Black 1TB or 2TB's, they are ultimates under RAID.

VelociRaptors are the superiors, but Black are Performance Bangers, for those who can't afford VelociRaptors.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2011)

no need of that thermalright as you have to spend extra on fans. get noctua nh-u12p se2 for 3.8k~

get a corsair ax850w for 10k.

and about shops here - better order online 
from smcinternational.in, theitwares.com, primeabgb.com


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 29, 2011)

I always see the ASUS P8P67 Pro being listed at Rs 11500. Where is it available at that price??


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

The gold series offer 95% efficiency at full load. Saves a great deal of power in that way.

For a 580 sli, i recommend higher than 1000w to be on the safe side. Antec's True power Quattro @ 14k is silver certified ( 90% efficiency) and can even handle a gtx 580 tri sli.

But ax 850 is sufficient for a 580 sli.


----------

